# Home Made Weight Gainer??



## blazin98 (Mar 30, 2009)

Ok guys im 6 weeks into a bulking cycle and looking to add some quick calories in my day.  im 5'10" 153lbs.  right now im taking in around 3,000-3,100 pretty clean calories.  looking to add 250-300 more calories.  Already eating 4 tbs n.peanut butter(new that would be a first sugg.). i was thinking of adding something like ON pro complex or serious mass at half serving(dont need 1250c or 650c extra!)

I was just wondering if it would be better to make my own gainer shake with ground oats, olive oil, on whey, and 2% milk?? cost???  better for you???

i mean i was going to replace my after workout shake with a gainer shake, but i got to reading on here and someone had posted about making a gainer shake with ground oats, so i thought why buy a gainer shake when i can just add ground oats and olive oil to my on whey. also ive read on here to take a tbs of olive oil for extra calories and how its good fat, but it does have saturated fat. so is the olive oil to much fat or is it ok??


----------



## Bradicallyman (Mar 31, 2009)

My homemade gainer- 1.5cups of milk, 1 cup of oats, 1 banana, 2 scoops of whey, tbsp of flax, 3 tbsp of peanut butter. Makes about 1200 calories that I will split into two different shakes. 

Days that I play basketball (sometimes up to 3 hours) I will use a scoop on ON's Serious Mass instead of whey making it 1700 calories that split up into two shakes.

Homemade gainers are always better for you and and usually cheaper and most gainers contain a lot of sugar. I keep ON's Serious Mass for the extra calories but I only use 1 scoop to replace the whey in my shakes when needed.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 31, 2009)

Bradicallyman said:


> 1 cup of oats,


If you replace the 1 cup of oats with 1 cup of sunflower seeds, you will get lot more calories and lot less carb.

1 cup of oat has: calorie-280 and carb-54.
1 cup of sun flower seeds has: calorie-800 and carb- 20 only.

Just making you aware of it.


----------



## blazin98 (Mar 31, 2009)

this may be a stupid question, but what would you use to grind up the oats???

maybe a coffee grinder???

just wondering because i dont think i want a lumpy shake that thick.
I was thinkin if the oats were ground up real good, i could still mix it in just my shaker cup
or am i missing an already ground up version of oats


----------



## Chubby (Mar 31, 2009)

blazin98 said:


> this may be a stupid question, but what would you use to grind up the oats???
> 
> maybe a coffee grinder???
> 
> ...


Yes, some people grind them with coffee grinder, but I blend them in the blender.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 31, 2009)

blazin98 said:


> I was just wondering if it would be better to make my own gainer shake with ground oats, olive oil, on whey, and 2% milk?? cost???  better for you???



absolutely, most "weigh gainers" are full of sugar and other shit.


----------

